# Best DVD writer in the market



## nevillle23 (Jun 3, 2007)

would like to buy a DVD writer, would like to know the prices. and which would be the best buy.


----------



## medigit (Jun 3, 2007)

i bought.. Liteon LH  1A20P.. its stable.. gud writer..


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 3, 2007)

Sony or Liteon


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2007)

Please from next time onwards search before posting.Already thousands of threads running on same topic.
That aside.....
Best DVD writer:LITE ON LH-20A1P


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jun 4, 2007)

LiteON LH-20A1P...i hav bought it...its grt....and is also the cheapest


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

nevillle23 said:
			
		

> would like to buy a DVD writer, would like to know the prices. and which would be the best buy.



wrong section mate..go to hardware troubleshooting


----------



## soumya (Jun 7, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL! Where are the mods?? Reported.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

> Where are the mods??



U can check here !!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/online.php

and please edit that Quote as right now ur post is showing what u are not suppose to show 



> WHAT THE HELL!



as u already know... He is a spammer !!!


----------



## Liggy (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought a Lite-on... or so it said on the Box, when I installed it the actual drive said it was an LG....  So I ain't sure But had mine for over a year and am very pleased with it.  befoer I bought mine I asked same question and got the same response you're getting, so yeah go for a liteon. Don't buy Sony!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2007)

^The usual Sony DRU 820A would do just fine in your case.It would read & write all the DVD formats available on the grid.Atleast the regular dvd's available in the market are read & burned without a hitch.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 20, 2007)

Though I prefer Liteon, I recently bought LG only coz of its service netwrk.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 20, 2007)

I bought a Sony DRU-170C and returned it for replacement in 2 weeks, don't touch it with a bargepole


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2007)

for me,my samsung(toshiba) octoedge 18x SH-S182F works fine.
very different from my previous samsung experiances.btwn LG DVD RW-be careful thats what my experiance says.


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 22, 2007)

Isnt the LG DVD writer good..??? I've been using LG CD RW and LG DVD ROM from 2 years and till now no problems... Got SONY q120A dvd writer year back and now lens need replacement..


----------



## Akshay (Jun 25, 2007)

Sony drives S*ck hard... Almost evry Sony user complaint abt it...


----------



## samrulez (Jun 25, 2007)

Guys...stay away from Sony drives for now because they are either Samsung (DRU 830A) or NEC OEMs .....

Stick to Liteon, probably the best bang for the buck!


Sony were drives excellent before as they were BenQ 1x00 OEMs.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 26, 2007)

i always saw liteon topping the charts of digit & chip...so baught liteon LH-20A1P >> & the store owner told me tht sony uses Liteon lenses for their writers. dont know if thts true


----------



## s_C_o_R_p_I_o (Jun 29, 2007)

go for liteon ..super alrite...
i bought a sony writer..returned it in 2 dayz...cos it dint read multisession dvds..
nw i hv the liteon one...its working fine...


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 29, 2007)

ur best bet wud be a lite on dvd writer or check the market for ben q too...if u find one grab it.....
LG and samsung are the worst drives u can find...i'v used both of them and from my experience both sux big TYM....


----------



## thadhanihemant (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah go for liteon..
my experiences r also not good with samsung n lg..


----------



## aadil.holy (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, I agree ... Sony is no more good as it was earlier ... 

Though I have not used liteon ... it seems many ppl are happy with it ...


----------



## RDX (Sep 17, 2008)

HI Cool G5, Liggy, desai_amogh and vijay_7287,
                                        I also want to buy Liteon External DVD Writer Can you please give me any adress of the Liteon authorized retailer adress in Delhi? 
I went to the market to buy a liteon DVD Drive but I saw now Liteon DVD writers are selling under Moser Baer Brand. Now Im not confident enough to buy something thats under Moser Baer Brand. What do you suggest?


----------

